# Tajima Neo TEJT-C Help Required



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

Bought a Tajima Neo at Christmas and hardly used it yet as we'vr had so little time!

This evening I thought I'd give it a go and loaded a dst design about 10cms across by 5cms high and with 9 colours. So, I set the colours and I've got to the point where I could start stitching - this is where I need a little advice 

The design will start with needle No. 13 = D. Before I start stitching:

1. Should I move the frame so needle 13 is right at the centre of the frame (I'm only doing a stitch out on a bit of spare cloth)?

2. Do I then press the Origin button when the 13th needle is centre of the frame?

What I'm obviously trying to avoid is the needle bar hitting the side of the frame.

Any help appreciated.

Regards

John

PS I do have the manual


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes you centre the frame to needle 13 but make sure the machine is set to needle 13 before centering.

Not sure on the origin button as i dont use tajima. Wouldnt of thought u need to use origin button. 

If ur unsure u could always turn the head off and run it with the frame on and keep an eye on where the needle go near the frame.

Also u should have a trace option.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is a link for a complete TEJT-C User's Manual:

http://www.hirschinternational.com/...sources/Tajima Embroidery/TEJT C 2002 07.ashx

Please read Chapter 10 for Origin Return and Trace.

Good luck.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

if you are starting with needle 13, you will need to set your machine to that needle (Heat moves so the needle 13 is right above the arm). Then you need to center the frame under the needle and trace the design.

Hope this helps


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, you confirmed my thinking - a great help.

Cheers

John


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

To be honest you don't have to center it on the needle you are starting with. You only have to center it on the needle that the machine is currently on. Not trying to be funny, but it is the needle just above the needle hole. Also, on the tajima, it shows which position the head is currently on if you look at the display.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Craig, your explanation makes things easier


----------

